# People of what age range make you feel most anxious?



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Hi everybody, 

I'm pretty curious if you also are scared of contacting young people more than of the older.

I mean such situations as passing a group of them on the street, or entering a room where are such people, or similar ones.

So, let's vote and compare - contact with whom makes us feel most anxious. The age ranges are obviously approximate, everyone knows what's on.

Cheers!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually feel more anxious around kids(because they're so unpredictable and you never know what they're gonna do), teenagers and people around my age... but it depends really...sometimes I feel very anxious around older people(like my dad's family!) and sometimes I dont feel anxious at all around kids or people my own age...but for the most part I'd say younger people make me feel more anxious.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

toddlers and teenagers X[[[[[[


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The closer the person is to my age, the worse I am. I'm best with older people and children.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone between the age of 3 and 93 pretty much.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Anyone around my age, and teenagers maybe 13 or older. I don't mind children or older people.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I've actually never admitted this but.....teenagers terrify me.  :afr


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I grew sick of people in their late teens when I was still hanging out with friends, which was up until a few months ago. I haven't hung out with any of my friends here, not counting people I know from my sister, since maybe March. I don't talk to them at all and have spoken barely a word except to one person. 

The one main friend I had tended to have a lot of girls in their later teens around him and I just wasn't into it. A lot of the times we ended up hanging out with younger people and it was a big disappointment to me. I am willing to give everyone a chance, but at a certain point I just kind of blew up inside and realized that I never experienced hardly any of the things these kids had by the time they were even 16. I was in such a different world. I get uncomfortable around everyone, but the people my sister knows, some of whom I can almost call my friends, are much more my type. They are my age and older. It's so much different hanging out with these people. I had gotten used to hanging around my age and younger. Some of them were okay, but it just got too upsetting after a while. My friend, the same age as me, had this 17-19-year-old girl fan club around him. I just wasn't feeling it. I was wasting my time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

10-20.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

People close to my age, give or take 40 years.

(Yes, I'm afraid of people of negative age, yet to be born).

I'm most horrible with family and family friends.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

People around my age make me the most nervous.


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I suppose that the reason of the young-people-fear is, that they are so open and direct, etc.
And we are *not* such people despite of the age... :fall


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Njodis said:


> The closer the person is to my age, the worse I am. I'm best with older people and children.


:ditto


----------



## NihilBoni (May 4, 2007)

The same at me... :sigh


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

My age range. I took a walk on the local college campus yesterday and had a terrible feeling of paranoia despite the relative lack of anyone around. Contrasted against the flea market I spent time at this last weekend which had 100s of people of differing ages browsing around in which I had a lack of paranoia and somehow enjoyed going. I feel like I'm screwed.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked 20-40, but it's more 16-30ish being people of that age are so reckless with life in whole.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Loud teenagers make me feel anxious. Lately its been the ones that drive around in loud cars with loud music. The bass vibrates their car. They are usually really obnoxious too.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I can be ok around people who are way younger than me and people who are older than me. I cant handle people who are my age.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

teenagers and people my age i feel most anxious around, older people (40+) im OK with


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Highschoolers.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

teenagers


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Little kids are the most unpredictable and thus the most scary. Teens tend to mind their own business and not talk to adults. Adults are meh. Old people can be too scarily friendly/engaging.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

my age or a little younger.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

teens and people my age.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

14-19. People my age tend to judge me more.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

people that are my age (20s)


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Little kids and teenagers.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

It dosen't seem to matter what age a person is. Most people tend to make me at least somewhat nervous.


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

My peer group would be 20-40, depending on the setting I tend to be a bit anxious but I can hold my own. 
I am most anxious around 40-65. I think it's because i'm quiet and petite they treat me like a child and I was taught to respect my elders, be seen not heard,etc. I feel like their judging me and finding me inept. 
I am most comfortable with kids.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

I chose 20-40 but it's actually 13-37! I'm scared of little girls, I'm such a baby!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Primarily guys 18~50 age range...I deal well with teens and older people since I feel they aren't a threat to me...


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Peers. "older people" it's not so much anxiety, as not liking having to act fake (as when they ask you the cliche questions about school & such, they are expecting to hear that you're loving it & have a career planned out, etc -- not "I'm kind of hating it right now", which was my real feelings whenever I got asked that while I was in college).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

13-15. I think that's because that was around the age I got bullied.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

14-19.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i said: Never mind what age they're of, always the peers	
i usually feel more comfortable around children because children are usually more accepting and i am a child in the heart. i sometimes feel comfortable around people my age. adults sometimes really make me nervous. i was at my dad's friend's house in turkey and i was so shy around the parents, but i was fine when i was playing cod with their two sons.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm an idiot. I really should read all the options before voting. I selected 14-19, but it's really my peer group, I believe. I was bullied a lot in elementary and middle school, and I think that exacerbated by SA, so I think I have my fear especially relates to my peers, and I don't like to get close to my peers because I have some kind of fear of that bullying. I know it's irrational though, because if someone's trying to get to know me and possibly be my friend, he/she's not going to bully me.

Adults don't bother me at all, and I'm great with children, so it's really just people around my age.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Those within my teenage age frame and it's not even remotely close.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I chose 14-19 cause most teenagers are loud & wild. That makes me nervous to be around them. Though I am very anxious around those that're 13 & under as well. I'm more content with people 20+ for some reason.


----------



## losinitlol (Jan 22, 2012)

Teenagers...and I am one.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My peers...right now in college. Not so sure about later though.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd say teenagers to about 25 yo. After that, people seem to calm down for the most part.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm, probably those that are within dating age of me, especially people in their 20's and early 30's, because I feel that as a youngish single female, I am being judged more on my possible relationship potential, especially physically .__.

It could just be in my mind though, but it's so compelling..


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

I think between the ages of 0-14 mostly


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

People near my own age... so around fellow teenagers. I mean, you're expected to act a certain way, and you're expected to be able to relate to them and vice versa. If it's someone older than you, you can just put on the boring, polite mask. If it's someone younger than you, in my case, little kids... I'll just have to treat them with kindness/sweetly and they're happy. Teenagers = whole other story. Thus, teenagers provoke the most anxiety.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am 27 but 14 to 19yrs scare me. They remind me of some of my most awkward years. I always feel like they will reject me too.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

People close in age to me make me the most anxious.


----------



## friendlyghost (Feb 5, 2012)

Weird...I couldn't care less about teenagers, but youngish adults (early 20's) make me feel exceptionally uncomfortable. Especially store clerks. Don't know why.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

14-19


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Teenagers and my peers.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine is 18 - 25 year olds  I feel like they are the age range I can relate to the least even though I'm smack dab in the middle of them at 23. I can talk to older folks cause they see me as the younger women they need to take under their wing and Kids are a snap. You just throw in some funny faces/voices and kids will love you  but 18 to 25 year olds seem to be really touchy, judgmental, and dramatic which I just don't get. *no offense to anyone who is in that age range, it just seems to be the case where I'm from*


----------



## Ulysses (Feb 3, 2012)

Its in direct proportion to how dateable they are like a lot of other people said, so no problem with older people or younger people, in fact I'm rather good at talking with either, perhaps because one part of me tends to be mature, the other rather immature, and so it links up well enough.

This might be the same with other peers, but haven't had the enough experience to judge.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

my age and older.


----------



## Shanai (Apr 16, 2013)

probably the most is people around my own age (17/18) but almost any other age group too. Even little children.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Kids and just people in my own age range. 

I seem to be pretty alright with adults and oldies.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone older than myself, especially if they're male.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow 20 to 40 wrong catorgy much?
Cant ompare a 40 year old to a freaking 20 year, old i find young adults 16 to 30 most intimadating
I havent experienced much difference between 10s and 20s imo they are the worst
Then again age doesnt ****ing matter it depends more on how loud/quiet they are acting regardless of their age


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

0-18.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Uptight parents can intimidate me, especially mothers. I feel like sometimes they look down on their noses at others, which can make me hate visiting their houses/attending family do's. Mature women with a passive aggressive nature, come to think of it..


----------

